# Wall of death



## filmonger (Dec 7, 2014)

This is a great short and gives you an idea what the wall of death is like

http://vimeo.com/32493819


----------



## ballooney (Dec 7, 2014)

interesting story and fantastic cinematography...very well done.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Ranger Dan (Dec 7, 2014)

*One More Time*

[video=youtube;GcFhyy2kgdo]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcFhyy2kgdo[/video]


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Dec 7, 2014)

Well worth your time watching!
Great performance!
Thanks for sharing.


----------

